# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  iphone 3Gs guide..(νεος Χρηστης)

## erekozi

Την καλησπερα μου .εχω μια παρακληση προς οποιονδηποτε μπορει και ειναι διατιθεμενος να βοηθησει ενα νεο κατοχο iphone 3Gs...
Επεσε στα χερακια μου αυτο το μικρο διαολακι ..
Απο μια ματια που googlαρα για το εργαλειο διεπιστωσα αρκετα'' προβληματακια ''.και αποφασισα να απευθυνθω στους ειδικους...
Παρακληση λοιπον ..Ρε παιδες κατατοπιστε με γιατι μεχρι τωρα ασχοληθηκα μονο με νοκια !
-Πως περναω τις επαφες μου ?μεσω outlook αναγκαστικα η υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος (εχω το 5800xpress) ?
-Η συσκευη χρειαζεται jb ?Εαν ναι πως θα δω ποια εκδοση εχω για να ανατρεξω στον καταλληλο οδηγο ?
-Τελικα το bluetooth και τα MMS δουλευουν ?
-Υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος που θα μου δειξει βημα βημα τι χρειαζεται να αποκτησω (εφαρμογες κτλ)?σαν νεος κατοχος ?Π.χ.προτεινομενα προγραμματα κ.α. ?
-Ηδη εβαλα την καρτα sim της vodafone ,οχι ομως συνδεση ,αλλα καρτοκινητο για να ριξω μια ματια και να ενεργοποιησω το κινητο μεσω itunes .

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα ,απαντες που θα διαθεσουν χρονο να διαβασουν  το post μου ,και οσους θα εχουν την καλοσυνη να με βοηθησουν. :One thumb up:

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

Hello  :Razz: 
-iTunes
-Όχι δεν χρειάζεται. http://www.iphonehellas.gr παρόλα αυτά
-Το μπλε δόντι δεν δουλεύει όχι αν και υπάρχει μία εφαρμογή σε jailbreak η οποία όμως είναι επι πληρωμή και στην τελική δεν δουλεύει και σωστά
-Ναι Ρίξε μία ματιά στο http://www.iphonehellas.gr/ και σε διάφορα φόρουμ όπως εδώ και myphone.gr. Google επίσης.
-Νομίζω όταν θα βάλεις την κάρτα της σύνδεσης ίσως να χρειαστείς να κάνεις restore στο itunes. Δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ . Δεν είχα όρεξη για πειράματα  :Razz:  :Embarassed:

----------


## cghera

Το itunes συνεργάζεται με το outlook αν θες να συγχρονίσεις. Μεταφέρεις στο outlook από το 5800 τις επαφές και μετά από το itunes στο iphone.
Jailbreak χρειάζεται μόνο αν δεν σε ικανοποιούν όσα κάνει το  iphone από το μαμά apple.
Καλη ώρα το bluetooth λειτουργεί μόνο για handsfree τίποτα άλλο (Μεταφορά εικόνων πχ. μόνο μέσα από εφαρμογή σε άλλο iphone με την ίδια εφαρμογή). Το mms λειτουργεί αν έχεις software έκδοση από 3 και πάνω και έχουν γίνει οι ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου. Αν το κινητό είναι απο εξωτερικό και δεν έχει γίνει unlock , αν βάλεις κάρτα Ελλάδας θα κλειδώσει. Αν μπόρεσες να το ενεργοποιήσεις ήδη ξέχνα το προηγούμενο. Για εφαρμογές δες το itunes store και στο ιντερνετ, κανείς δεν ξέρει τις ανάγκες σου ακριβώς.

----------


## erekozi

> Το itunes συνεργάζεται με το outlook αν θες να συγχρονίσεις. Μεταφέρεις στο outlook από το 5800 τις επαφές και μετά από το itunes στο iphone.
> Jailbreak χρειάζεται μόνο αν δεν σε ικανοποιούν όσα κάνει το  iphone από το μαμά apple.
> Καλη ώρα το bluetooth λειτουργεί μόνο για handsfree τίποτα άλλο (Μεταφορά εικόνων πχ. μόνο μέσα από εφαρμογή σε άλλο iphone με την ίδια εφαρμογή). Το mms λειτουργεί αν έχεις software έκδοση από 3 και πάνω και έχουν γίνει οι ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου. Αν το κινητό είναι απο εξωτερικό και δεν έχει γίνει unlock , αν βάλεις κάρτα Ελλάδας θα κλειδώσει. Αν μπόρεσες να το ενεργοποιήσεις ήδη ξέχνα το προηγούμενο. Για εφαρμογές δες το itunes store και στο ιντερνετ, κανείς δεν ξέρει τις ανάγκες σου ακριβώς.


Ευχαριστω! το τηλεφωνο ειναι συσκευη της βοντα .

----------


## erekozi

> Hello 
> -iTunes
> -Όχι δεν χρειάζεται. http://www.iphonehellas.gr παρόλα αυτά
> -Το μπλε δόντι δεν δουλεύει όχι αν και υπάρχει μία εφαρμογή σε jailbreak η οποία όμως είναι επι πληρωμή και στην τελική δεν δουλεύει και σωστά
> -Ναι Ρίξε μία ματιά στο http://www.iphonehellas.gr/ και σε διάφορα φόρουμ όπως εδώ και myphone.gr. Google επίσης.
> -Νομίζω όταν θα βάλεις την κάρτα της σύνδεσης ίσως να χρειαστείς να κάνεις restore στο itunes. Δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ . Δεν είχα όρεξη για πειράματα


Eυχαριστω πολυ ,οταν εννοεις restore δηλαδη ?

----------


## erekozi

εχω ηδη διαβασει ατελειωτες σελιδες στα forum και ακρη δεν εβγαλα !!επειδη δεν εχω ouτlook υπαρχει αλλος τροπος μεταφορας των επαφων ?

----------


## cghera

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω άλλο τρόπο μεταφοράς (εκτός αν εννοείς να τις γράψεις με το χέρι ξανα) σε μη jailbroken iphone.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σπασμένο μήπως υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή.

----------


## nosf1234

> εχω ηδη διαβασει ατελειωτες σελιδες στα forum και ακρη δεν εβγαλα !!επειδη δεν εχω ouτlook υπαρχει αλλος τροπος μεταφορας των επαφων ?


Μπορεις πχ να τις "περασεις" απο το gmail.

----------


## erekozi

> Μπορεις πχ να τις "περασεις" απο το gmail.


Yπαρχει φιλε μου κανενας οδηγος βημα βημα τι να ακολουθησω ?Γενικα και για το j/b και για τις επαφες ?

----------


## nosf1234

Ειναι στα αγγλικα βεβαια , μπορεις να συγχρονιζεις-μεταφερεις επαφες  , ημερολογια και mail

http://www.google.com/support/mobile...40&topic=14252

----------


## tsek

> Yπαρχει φιλε μου κανενας οδηγος βημα βημα τι να ακολουθησω ?Γενικα και για το j/b και για τις επαφες ?


 http://www.iphonehellas.gr ψάξε έχει τα πάντα για τις απορίες σου.

----------


## darksoho

βαλε το cd του nokia και ριξε τις επαφες στο Outlook, επειτα μεσω itunes κανε συγχρωνισμο και βαλτες στο Iphone

----------


## DaveMurray

σίγουρα θα γελάσετε οι περισσότεροι.....

πως στο καλό ανοίγει το καπάκι του iphone, για να βάλω μέσα την sim....; προσπαθώ τόση ώρα να το βρώ  :Razz: 

(πήρε η μάνα μου ένα)

----------


## subzer0

Στο πάνω μέρος θα δεις μια πολύ μικρή τρυπίτσα.
Θα βάλεις εκείνο το σχέδιο που έχουν που είναι σαν συνδετήρας , θα πιέσεις και θα ανοίξει.




> (πήρε η μάνα μου ένα)


Είπα κι εγώ. 
Ο DaveMurray με iPhone.  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic


		δυστυχώς με ένα nokia 5230 είμαι  :Sad: 



κάτσε να το δοκιμάσω  :Smile:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: 

να δούμε αν τα καταφέρω  :Razz:

----------


## sonic

> σίγουρα θα γελάσετε οι περισσότεροι.....
> 
> πως στο καλό ανοίγει το καπάκι του iphone, για να βάλω μέσα την sim....; προσπαθώ τόση ώρα να το βρώ 
> 
> (πήρε η μάνα μου ένα)


Δεν είναι αστείο, αν δεν έβλεπα βίντεο στο γιουτιουμπ ακόμα θα το έψαχνα.

----------


## DaveMurray

και όμως, δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω...... δεν ανοίγει το σκασμένο.....

που είναι αυτό το βιντεάκι στο youtube...;

(το μοντέλο με τα 16gb έχει η μάνα μου, δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό)

----------


## sonic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHzi0...eature=related  :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFegfPbR51Q

Edit: [ Ευτυχώς δεν βάλαμε το ίδιο  :Razz:  ]

----------


## DaveMurray

δεν είναι έτσι πάνω εμένα...  :Sad: 

(δεν είναι μαιμού....)

παραδίνομαι, ας το πάει στο γερμανό  :Razz:

----------


## sonic

ε;;; πως είναι δηλαδή;

----------


## DaveMurray

ε βαριέμαι να το φωτογραφήσω τώρα, δεν πειράζει, θα το πάει στο γερμανό από εκεί που το πήρε και θα τις πούν....

----------


## subzer0

> ε βαριέμαι να το φωτογραφήσω τώρα, δεν πειράζει, θα το πάει στο γερμανό από εκεί που το πήρε και θα τις πούν....


Όπως είχα πάει κι εγώ στην Vodafone , στο πρώτο iPhone που πήρα και μου λέγανε πως δεν έχουν αυτό το τσιμπιδάκι που ανοίγει το σημείο που μπαίνει η sim.  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

ευτυχώς που δεν το έχω, και δεν είναι δικό μου..... απαράδεκτο είναι να μην μπορείς άμεσα και γρήγορα να ανοίξεις το καπάκι.... απαράδεκτο....

----------


## kinq1

Κι εγώ από το utube το βρήκα...

----------


## sonic

> ευτυχώς που δεν το έχω, και δεν είναι δικό μου..... απαράδεκτο είναι να μην μπορείς άμεσα και γρήγορα να ανοίξεις το καπάκι.... απαράδεκτο....


Σιγά το πρόβλημα...

----------


## DaveMurray

παιδιά, έχει και ο αδερφός μου τελικά "iphone".... ένα με dual sim λέει.... μπάς και είναι μαιμού αυτό...; από που το ξεχωρίζεις....;

----------


## subzer0

Iphone με dual sim δεν υπάρχει.
Εγώ ένα iPhone μαϊμού που είχα δει , από το πρώτο πράγμα που το κατάλαβα ήταν ο τρόπος που βάζεις την κάρτα και οτι έβγαινε η μπαταρία.

Μετά αποδείχτηκε τελείως μαϊμού και ο φίλος μου που το αγόραζε έκλαιγε τα λεφτά του , ευτυχώς δεν έδωσε πολλά. 
Μέσα σε λίγες μέρες του μπέτωσε και ούτε service ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## sonic

> παιδιά, έχει και ο αδερφός μου τελικά "iphone".... ένα με dual sim λέει.... μπάς και είναι μαιμού αυτό...; από που το ξεχωρίζεις....;


Μακρυά από μπανάνες μόνο, και όλα καλά. :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

μάλιστα, να του πω δλδ να το επιστρέψει ξανά, μην κλαίει τα λεφτά του....

100ευρώ έδωσε.....

γενικά, ποιά είνα τα χαρακτηριστικά που μπορείς να διακρίνεις αν το iphone είναι μαιμού η όχι...;

----------


## subzer0

Δεν είναι όλα τα iPhone - κλώνοι μάπα. Ο φίλος μου έπεσε στην περίπτωση.

----------


## sonic

> μάλιστα, να του πω δλδ να το επιστρέψει ξανά, μην κλαίει τα λεφτά του....
> 
> 100ευρώ έδωσε.....
> 
> γενικά, ποιά είνα τα χαρακτηριστικά που μπορείς να διακρίνεις αν το iphone είναι μαιμού η όχι...;


Αν δεις το κουτί ή την επιφάνεια εργασίας θα το καταλάβεις, δεν θα είναι τόσο προσεγμένα.

----------


## ownagE_

> Δεν είναι όλα τα iPhone - κλώνοι μάπα. Ο φίλος μου έπεσε στην περίπτωση.


Εξωτερικά, όντως, έχουν βελτιωθεί οι κλώνοι.
Αλλά με το που δεις το "OS"... άσ' το!  :Razz:

----------

